# A quoi sert le MagSafe



## Daniel22 (24 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrai poser une réelle question 

À quoi sert le MagSafe ? Ça charge plus rapidement que la charge sans fil 

Mais vu qu’il y a toujours le port lightning et vu que c’est réversible impossible de le mettre dans le mauvais sens

C’est pour savoir si je dois débourser 45 euros pour le chargeur


----------



## izel mor (24 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Il n'est heureusement pas possible d'inverser les polarités d'un chargeur  . Pour un iPhone 12, les (vrais) chargeurs QI permettent une charge à 7,5 W.
Le MagSafe à 15 W
La charge rapide filaire à 20 W à condition d'avoir le bloc qui va bien (donc le 20 watts APPLE par exemple au minimum).
Reporté à la pub Apple pour 30 mn de recharge, respectivement 15%, 30% et 50% de pourcentage de charge batterie.
Si tu veux charger rapidement rien ne vaut le filaire.


----------



## Daniel22 (24 Mars 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il n'est heureusement pas possible d'inverser les polarités d'un chargeur . Pour un iPhone 12, les (vrais) chargeurs QI permettent une charge à 7,5 W.
> Le MagSafe à 15 W
> La charge rapide filaire à 20 W à condition d'avoir le bloc qui va bien (donc le 20 watts APPLE par exemple au minimum).
> ...



Oui tu as raison , tout le monde va utiliser le MagSafe quand il n’y aura plus de lightning sur les nouveaux iPhones 

Pour l’instant je préfère utiliser le filaire vu qu’il y a toujours un port lightning


----------

